# Print on Demand



## ALB2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi

Has anyone else used Lulu.com for print on demand? If so how successful were you. I have my book there but I am selling way more e-books. I think lulu is pretty expensive. I know the author has to cover the printing costs but to make any royalties you have to price quite high- say between 10-12.99.  As the PODs go on Amazon and they have a hefty mark up is it worth it?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 24, 2012)

Lulu is too expensive, in my view. You might look at CreateSpace. I've heard you can get a book out through them at a lower cost.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with Steerpike.

I know an author who released his first novel via Lulu. Selling on line, and even print versions he ordered directly, he can't compete price-wise as Lulu is just too expensive. And cost is a factor potential customers consider. His second novel he went with Create Space.

Create Space or Lightning Source would be better options.


----------



## Chirppoint (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, I recommend that you check out Peecho . If you have your book in PDF all you have to do is install a button on your site and people can click on it to order prints on demand. It's free to use and you can set your own price to make a profit.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for these I might look at other options. I do agree that Lulu is pretty expensive and they have just put their prices up. Lulu itself is not so bad but Amazon pretty much double the costs of it so to make any money from Amazon sales you need to increase the price. The only way around it I can see is make it private and people can ask me directly. That sounds like a lot of trouble. 

I might shop around.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jul 25, 2012)

ALB,

If you do some comparison shopping, I'd love to see a post describing what you find out - the costs for each service and any other pertinent information.  It would be very useful.

Thanks.


----------



## Addison (Jul 25, 2012)

A couple years ago I found a print-on-demand book on amazon. It was a good book. Especially at the end of a few chapters where, in italics, the author put little bits of dialogue between himself and someone, his agent or imaginative person, who had question about something that had or hadn't transpired.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 26, 2012)

I will check out prices on CS at the weekend. I think the problem with lulu is that selling on the lulu market place is fine but Amazon put a huge mark up for selling on amazon market place. SO you need to make the book expensive to make it worth while


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok how is this for a start- Lulu
B/W print (free colour cover) 6x9 Perfect bind
280 pages (mine is 282)
Â£1 royalty per book
Lulu fee 0.25
Actual manufacturing costs 3.93
Retail mark up 5.18
Total cost (via amazon in this case) 10.36 (prices in real money - ie Sterling)

So unless I charge bog all royalties I and unlikely to make sales

Amazon e-book cost Â£1.97 in the UK. $3.06 in US.

I will check CS at the weekend.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 26, 2012)

Peecho seemed to quote me .15 per page which is 42.50  seems a bit pricey:0


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Createspace is quoting me about Â£6.41 if I put it up for $9.99 which seems a reasonable price for a paperback, plus postage of course.

I dropped the Lulu price to 8.99 I cant drop it lower as I won't get much royalty wise. I also withdrew it from the Amazon Reach thing. So now it is available on Lulu only until I put it on the CS


----------



## Flemming Hansen (Jul 30, 2012)

I remember Michael Sullivan made a comparison on LS and CS... See the thread here: 

Print on demand: Lightning Source Vs CreateSpace


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks. I am still contemplating whether to get a new cover for book 1 and do them together. I am trying to edit book 2  and currently on hold with the IRS applying for for EIN. 

I may wait a couple of months until Book 2 is done anyway. I have issues going on with family and I am not sure I can deal with the extra stress. 

I have to say I havent heard of LS. I think I will go with CS when it is in a position to be done.

For now it is on lulu.com if anyone is desperate for a paperback.


----------

